# Paris and La Défense



## Greg95100 (Oct 2, 2009)




----------



## Greg95100 (Oct 2, 2009)




----------



## Greg95100 (Oct 2, 2009)




----------



## Greg95100 (Oct 2, 2009)




----------



## Greg95100 (Oct 2, 2009)




----------



## Greg95100 (Oct 2, 2009)




----------



## Greg95100 (Oct 2, 2009)

Photos taken last summer


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

cool, specially the night shots.


----------



## Greg95100 (Oct 2, 2009)




----------



## Greg95100 (Oct 2, 2009)




----------



## Greg95100 (Oct 2, 2009)

skylark said:


> cool, specially the night shots.


Thank you.


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

nice city.....the skyline is fast changing.


----------



## Greg95100 (Oct 2, 2009)




----------



## Greg95100 (Oct 2, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Nice updates from Paris and La Defense; très belle :cheers:


----------



## Greg95100 (Oct 2, 2009)

*Courbevoie* :



*Tour First*:



*D2 Tower*:


----------



## Greg95100 (Oct 2, 2009)

*Concorde-Lafayette Hotel* :


*Neuilly sur Seine* :


----------



## Greg95100 (Oct 2, 2009)

*Sannois * :


*Courbevoie* :


----------



## Greg95100 (Oct 2, 2009)

*Colombes* :


*Notre-Dame* : 


*Rue Lanneau , Paris*:


----------



## Greg95100 (Oct 2, 2009)

*Moulin d'Orgemont, Argenteuil ( my city) * :


*Autoroute A 15 ( Viaduc de Gennevilliers), A15 Freeway ( Gennevilliers viaduct)*


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

those skyscrapers are elegant and with lost of classe.


----------



## erdnisloed (Aug 17, 2007)

Une bonne dizaine de ces points de vues inhabituels se détachent du lot.
Les as-tu déjà postés dans le concours de skylines européennes ?
Tes cadrages sont excellents mais tu n'as pas centré ces deux là :



Greg95100 said:


> *La Défense seen from far away :*


Tu peux encore broder sur ce point de vue, de jour comme de nuit :



Greg95100 said:


>


Tu as attrapé aussi un OVNI (UFO)  ! : 



Greg95100 said:


>


Sinon, c'est quoi cette vue ? :


Greg95100 said:


>


.


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

cool city...the skyline is getting massive.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

lovely, I love Paris in springtime.


----------



## alpin13 (Jun 14, 2008)

Bonjour Greg,pas mal du tout ton reportage photo:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Superb, very nice photos


----------

